# Those wonderful Embertone solo strings are on sale



## Fleer (Feb 9, 2017)

Cherish these ever since I got them. 
See here: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...s-bundle-25-embertone-gift-certificate.59740/


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 9, 2017)

Edit - my pricing below is wrong! Check Fleer's post below. 

I knew there would be a thread about this before I got back.
Ha!
It is quite tempting. The discount isn't entirely accurate as if you purchase all 4 libraries from Embertone, you get the fourth one free (unless that's changed recently). So really the price for the bundle should be $375 USD. Still at $200 USD it's still a sizable discount.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 9, 2017)

Embertone is still charging $500. 
I've been using them these last months with my other orchestral libraries and they're top notch. Later found out they even add a patch for use with an iPad as an expression tool. Quite remarkable:


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Embertone is still charging $500.
> I've been using them these last months with my other orchestral libraries and they're top notch. Later found out they even add a patch for use with an iPad as an expression tool. Quite remarkable:



$500!! Really? When did that happen? Damn, well that makes a big difference.


----------



## evilantal (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there an additional discount/cross-grade option when you already own one or more of them?


----------



## malachy (Feb 9, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> $500!! Really? When did that happen? Damn, well that makes a big difference.



Even recent reviews show the price for bundle at $375 so perhaps they raised it recently. It doesn't make sense to have a bundled group at same price as the parts - where is the incentive to get them all otherwise? 

It still looks like a good deal though and the reviews are very good. http://soundbytesmag.net/embertoneintimatestringssolo/


----------



## mouse (Feb 9, 2017)

malachy said:


> Even recent reviews show the price for bundle at $375 so perhaps they raised it recently. It doesn't make sense to have a bundled group at same price as the parts - where is the incentive to get them all otherwise?
> 
> It still looks like a good deal though and the reviews are very good. http://soundbytesmag.net/embertoneintimatestringssolo/



Looks like the solo strings bundle was originally $375 but they put it up to $500 for this deal - here's the google cache of the original solo strings bundle page showing the price of $375:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ments/issbundle.php+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

I guess its more like 45% off rather than 60% off.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 9, 2017)

IIRC the bundle was $500 originally, then on sale for $375 and now back to $500. 
Anyway, $199 is a no-brainer compared to what these beauties are normally sold at or even when they're on sale. It's their lowest price by a mile. If I wouldn't have them already, I'd jump.

Edit:
And you also get a $25 coupon. Love that Crystal Flute library they made. There's also an new "sensual" sax.


----------



## robgb (Feb 9, 2017)

If I weren't already using Sample Modeling strings, I'd snatch this up in a heartbeat. It's one of the best fully sample-based solo libraries I've heard.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Quick question: do these strings not have any spiccato patches? No mention of them on any of the product pages and I can't seem to find a full articulation list anywhere.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 9, 2017)

How do *Embertone Solo Strings* compare to *Chris Hein's Solo Strings* ?


----------



## Fleer (Feb 9, 2017)

mgpqa1 said:


> Quick question: do these strings not have any spiccato patches? No mention of them on any of the product pages and I can't seem to find a full articulation list anywhere.


The staccato articulation length can be easily brought to a nice short spiccato with a MIDI CC controller.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> How do *Embertone Solo Strings* compare to *Chris Hein's Solo Strings* ?


Sorry I have Embertone strings only, one comparison would be the price)


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 9, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Sorry I have Embertone strings only, one comparison would be the price)



Yes surely the Embertone Strings are attractive from a pricing perspective given the current discount offer, Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete Collection costs $599 , compared to $199 for the Embertone Solo Strings Bundle (Special Discounted Price 60% off, regularly around $500).

But, from a quality, diversity, playability ..etc. what's the general consensus about this perspective ? Which one would you pick if they were equally priced ?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

Some of impressions on the embertone strings are here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/embertone-solo-strings-bundle.59739/

"
...
If you're looking for a full set of solo strings, there are many choices. What speaks for the embertone string bundle is the current price of 199USD (there is a time limit on how long it is available), the impressive timbre/bow position + dynamic control and the quality of the bass, where the other instruments are being enhanced to a similar level. This is not to say that you will not get a wonderful Violin, Viola, and Cello, you will get a wonderful sounding which with the planned updates to those instruments will offer your more additional features. Embertone can be your go to library: not expensive and very flexible. In short, the four instrument sound terrific."


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 9, 2017)

with all due respect....... but I believe it is said before that thorsten is affiliated with the apd company. Take his comments in that context. Embertone products speak (or sound) for themselves.

thorsten, might be respectful to mention this as well. as other members on vi-control do likewise when they pose their views on products.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

I totally agree Embertone products sound for themselves.


Silence-is-Golden said:


> with all due respect....... but I believe it is said before that thorsten is affiliated with the apd company. Take his comments in that context. Embertone products speak (or sound) for themselves.
> 
> thorsten, might be respectful to mention this as well. as other members on vi-control do likewise when they pose their views on products.


----------



## mouse (Feb 9, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> with all due respect....... but I believe it is said before that thorsten is affiliated with the apd company. Take his comments in that context. Embertone products speak (or sound) for themselves.
> 
> thorsten, might be respectful to mention this as well. as other members on vi-control do likewise when they pose their views on products.



He clearly doesn't care and the admins don't care either. He regularly posts on here with affiliate links and in every other thread mentioning the product with more affiliate links but nothing has ever been done about it.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

Its probably tough to compare since I doubt too many folks have every solo string instrument or package. 
These seem to be more or less talked about:

CineStrings SOLO - 400
Christ Hein Solo Strings - 600
Spitfire Solo Strings (no bass) - 229
Macabre Solo String (no bass) - 179
Adagio - 500 current sale price
Virharmonic - 150 euros per instrument Violn & Cello
VSL - 275 to 700 euros

Do the others ever go on sale? Do they ever get close to 200? How does spitfire compare as that seems close but has no bass? If CineStrings is the best of the lot (as some seem to think) is it worth waiting for a sale?

Leaving off Macabre which is less general purpose is there anyway to objectively judge which has the best sound or is the best instrument?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 9, 2017)

Then there is *SampleModeling*'s SWAM based (Solo Violin, Viola, and Cello). at 129. Euros each. although they use physical modeling plus a bit of sampling. These consume very little disc space compared to sample based options.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 9, 2017)

Guys, we're talking $199 here for the entire solo Strings bundle of violin, viola, cello and bass. Plus a $25 coupon to use on more Embertone.
I have many orchestral libraries, but this price is definitely the lowest I've ever seen for such a bundle. And an exquisite one at that.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Guys, we're talking $199 here for the entire solo Strings bundle of violin, viola, cello and bass. Plus a $25 coupon to use on more Embertone.
> I have many orchestral libraries, but this price is definitely the lowest I've ever seen for such a bundle. And an exquisite one at that.



Yes, it's much better than the holiday thing Embertone did, and I was tempted then...Tempted now, but I already have solo strings bought on sale: Fluffy Audio's Trio Broz, Prague, and Kirk Hunter Spotlight... If this is a HUGE sonic step up from those, I'd like to avail myself of this. But if it's not, $200 is still a lot of money in my neighborhood.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Feb 9, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> if you purchase all 4 libraries from Embertone, you get the fourth one free



When was that? I purchased the first three as they were released, but was never offered anything like that for the fourth (bass).


----------



## lumcas (Feb 9, 2017)

Viola and Bass is what I'm missing from the bundle, for $100 count me in!


----------



## shnootre (Feb 9, 2017)

The deal is tempting, and I want to love these sounds, but with the exception of the bass, the other strings - based on the demos - sound thin and harsh to me. Seems like I am absolutely the only one?


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 9, 2017)

shnootre said:


> The deal is tempting, and I want to love these sounds, but with the exception of the bass, the other strings - based on the demos - sound thin and harsh to me. Seems like I am absolutely the only one?


Your not completely alone. I was tempted, but from what I've heard, I'm not totally convinced. Somewhat nasally and harsh at times. I have Emotional Cello and like it a lot and I'm wondering if they are going to do Emotional violin, viola...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 9, 2017)

I had the violin, but didn't like the tone, and sometimes takes a lot of time to make it sound convincing, especially with fast passages. I have Chris Hein Violin and very happy with it! Overall I like Chris Hein's way of libraries: Easy and intuitive to start using, but you can do as much customization as you want. I think Embertone's solo strings are missing some of the flexibility that Chris Hein has.

But again with that price, I think it's still an amazing deal.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

If I had infinite money... but blew my tax refund on Adagio for a hundred bucks more when I saw the valantines day sale. I'm sure the solo instruments aren't as good, but kinda like the sections. Well only downloaded the violins so far, but like those.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 9, 2017)

OK, so If Chris Hein Solo Strings were offered at the special price of $199., which library would you choose, Embertone Solo Strings, or Chris Hein Solo Strings ?


----------



## Fleer (Feb 10, 2017)

When I compared them last year, as well as Emotional Cello, I chose the Embertone bundle. Mainly because of the articulations and the ensemble option. But also because of the iPad support, which at last allowed me to play strings in a lifelike manner, not just on keys with cc. And I love the Kontakt Player compatibility as well as NKS.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 10, 2017)

Brendon Williams said:


> When was that? I purchased the first three as they were released, but was never offered anything like that for the fourth (bass).


I was looking at them about 12 months ago and that was the case then. More discussion on the previous page too.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 10, 2017)

I use both the Hein solo violin and Embertone Friedlander as first and second violins in my string quintets, if that helps anyone. They are really complimentary as far as one being able to do things better than the other, plus the different sounds makes projects extra interesting imo.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2017)

As tempting as this offer is, I decided to pass on Embertone Solo Strings, and grabbed both *SampleModeling's Violin*, and *Viola* instead, since I already had *SampleModeling's Cello*. 

SM Violin is 21 MB download, SM Viola is 23 MB download, and the amount of parameters that are controllable via CC#s for each instrument is quite amazing. Yes, it cost more than $199, but I feel I can get more out of these instruments, and really like the overall sound, and timbre.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> As tempting as this offer is, I decided to pass on Embertone Solo Strings, and grabbed both *SampleModeling's Violin*, and *Viola* instead, since I already had *SampleModeling's Cello*.
> 
> SM Violin is 21 MB download, SM Viola is 23 MB download, and the amount of parameters that are controllable via CC#s for each instrument is quite amazing. Yes, it cost more than $199, but I feel I can get more out of these instruments, and really like the overall sound, and timbre.


Which is all that really matters (the last bit). You don't have to justify your decisions to the likes of us, though I appreciate honest appraisals of your experience with the SM instruments.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> OK, so If Chris Hein Solo Strings were offered at the special price of $199., which library would you choose, Embertone Solo Strings, or Chris Hein Solo Strings ?


CH all the way. CH at any price. Just purchased (full price) CH Solo Strings complete just a few weeks back and am just blown away by it. So much control you have over everything (I had already enjoyed the Woodwinds and Brass complete). 

I listened to a lot of video and audio to get to my purchase. 

But if I had been on a budget, I don't think this price can be beaten for what you get. Still if money is not an issue, go CH.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> CH all the way. CH at any price. Just purchased (full price) CH Solo Strings complete just a few weeks back and am just blown away by it. So much control you have over everything (I had already enjoyed the Woodwinds and Brass complete).
> 
> I listened to a lot of video and audio to get to my purchase.
> 
> But if I had been on a budget, I don't think this price can be beaten for what you get. Still if money is not an issue, go CH.



I have Chris Hein solo Violin, and plan to get the entire CH-Solo Strings in the future. Yes, it also offers a lot of control, and sounds very good. I would love it if CH-Solo Strings Collection goes on sale, which will make it an instant no brainer purchase. 

Thanks for the recommendation,
Muziksculp


----------



## Fleer (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, CH just doesn't seem to draw me in. I think it's the GUI or the way it handles. Just a feeling, mind you. Very happy with EastWest, Embertone and Spitfire.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 11, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Well, CH just doesn't seem to draw me in. I think it's the GUI or the way it handles. Just a feeling, mind you. Very happy with EastWest, Embertone and Spitfire.


That is exactly how I felt when I first got the CH Woodwinds Complete. It felt really foreign to me. Spitfire is straightforward by comparison.

Then I spent a little time with it and realized that once you assign your CC's you don't have to even look at the GUI. The sound is incredible.

To be honest if I had not gotten the CH Solo Strings recently the Embertone would have looked really attractive. That is an unbeatable price. I don't think we will see the CH stuff priced like that anytime soon.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 11, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> That is exactly how I felt when I first got the CH Woodwinds Complete. It felt really foreign to me. Spitfire is straightforward by comparison.
> 
> Then I spent a little time with it and realized that once you assign your CC's you don't have to even look at the GUI. The sound is incredible.
> 
> To be honest if I had not gotten the CH Solo Strings recently the Embertone would have looked really attractive. That is an unbeatable price. I don't think we will see the CH stuff priced like that anytime soon.



The Hein libraries got me thinking a bit about EWHS when I first got it, simply because it's another dry-ish sound, made to me manipulated. However, it's just as Jon said, the rewards are commensurate to how much time you put into it, especially in the beginning.

That said, I can't imagine not having East West, Hein, Adagio (mid to low strings), Friedlander, and Spitfire at my command. Not only because of their layering capabilities, but because they are terrific libraries all on their own imo. I plan on buying up the rest of the Hein solo strings and the Embertone viola and bass just for those reasons.

How long until Black Friday again?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 11, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> OK, so If Chris Hein Solo Strings were offered at the special price of $199., which library would you choose, Embertone Solo Strings, or Chris Hein Solo Strings ?



Yee, if you put it that way...the Hein, all day. It's too malleable a library for me to not pick it.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 11, 2017)

Guess I would get them as well, if they would come down from $599 to $199. 
That's a no-brainer price for any strings bundle. Doesn't seem to happen often with quality libraries, so I understand that this Embertone Solo Strings sale is quite unique.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

How much disc space does the entire Embertone Solo Strings collection occupy ?


----------



## Fleer (Feb 11, 2017)

Some 10 GB if you use the 16bit samples (mono and stereo) like me. About 7 GB if you only use the stereo ones. I guess the 24bit samples should double that. Anyway, it's up to you to choose which you use. Embertone even suggest using the 16bit samples as they sound wonderful as well and take less space, which is what I do on my laptop.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 11, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> How much disc space does the entire Embertone Solo Strings collection occupy ?



Here is my Embertone footprint on my HD (all installed)


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Here is my Embertone footprint on my HD (all installed)



Thanks for the info. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Fleer (Feb 11, 2017)

Musiksculp, I hope you understand Thorsten refers to all files, 16bit and 24bit, mono and stereo. No need to install them all. If you do, you'll need 25+ GB but if you only install the 16bit files (mono and stereo) you'll need 10 GB.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Musiksculp, I hope you understand Thorsten refers to all files, 16bit and 24bit, mono and stereo. No need to install them all. If you do, you'll need 25+ GB but if you only install the 16bit files (mono and stereo) you'll need 10 GB.



Yes, I assumed that includes both 16 and 24-bit versions, but Thanks anyways for clarifying it. 

For now, I'm still undecided if I should buy it, but since I have some time left to decide before the special deal ends, I will keep it as an option. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Quasar (Feb 11, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I assumed that includes both 16 and 24-bit versions, but Thanks anyways for clarifying it.
> 
> For now, I'm still undecided if I should buy it, but since I have some time left to decide before the special deal ends, I will keep it as an option.
> 
> ...


I'm on the fence too, but after taking a look at Daniel James' video on the Friedlander Violin, I'm starting to fall off on the side of buying. The bundle may never be this inexpensive again.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 12, 2017)

Daniel James can be quite convincing.


----------



## EuropaWill (Feb 12, 2017)

Has anyone done any string quartet mockups from the classical repertoire using this library? If so can you please post some examples? 

I'm wondering if its currently capable of handling accents like fp, or sfz, or other common types of articulations used in quartets, etc... Does it allow you to adjust the portamento transitions so if you want a long slide vs a short slide?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 12, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> Has anyone done any string quartet mockups from the classical repertoire using this library? If so can you please post some examples?
> 
> I'm wondering if its currently capable of handling accents like fp, or sfz, or other common types of articulations used in quartets, etc... Does it allow you to adjust the portamento transitions so if you want a long slide vs a short slide?



I did include some examples which may help you here http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-bundle-for-199-usd-time-limited-offer.59738/


----------



## EuropaWill (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you. I'm looking for examples that go beyond the basic staccattos and legatos/portamentos. Perhaps i'm looking for something the library can't do? Has anyone mocked up Ravel's String quartet in F with this? Here is an excellent example of it played live.


----------



## EuropaWill (Feb 13, 2017)

And another great example of something i'd like to see mocked up perhaps starting at around 4:57.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

OK, I couldn't resist the GAS, so I went ahead and purchased this collection


----------



## Fleer (Feb 13, 2017)

You'll be in love, as I've been since I got it. Sounds utterly beautiful.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

Fleer said:


> You'll be in love, as I've been since I got it. Sounds utterly beautiful.



Thanks for the positive feedback.

Q. I don't see any downloads in my APD account yet, does it take a little while for the download to show up in my APD account ? or are the downloads available from Embertone ? or ... ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Fleer (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't know, Muziksculp, I got my Intimate Solo Strings bundle direct from Embertone last year.
However, I did get those sweet VI Labs TrueKeys from AudioPluginDeals and all went smoothly.
Could be that they'll send you a link by email, depending on the offer at hand.
Enjoy your Embertones!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Don't know, Muziksculp, I got my Intimate Solo Strings bundle direct from Embertone last year.
> However, I did get those sweet VI Labs TrueKeys from AudioPluginDeals and all went smoothly.
> Could be that they'll send you a link by email, depending on the offer at hand.
> Enjoy your Embertones!



OK, I guess I have to be patient, and see what happens.

Anyone else got this bundle that can provide some feedback on how the download works ? and how long it usually takes them to issue the download links to the APD account ? ...or .... ?

Update : OK, I figured this out, APD provided a download link from Ambertone, I just have to input the Coupon Code that APD provided via email to make the total = $0.0 

I was under the impression that the download was via APD's website. Which is not the case. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 13, 2017)

They send you code which you then add to the cart at Embertone (basically zeroing the charge) then Embertone send you the links for Continuata.
Lovely tone, I was a bit unsure as it's not as functional as Chris Hein but the phase aligning procedure can sterilize things a bit with CH.
Anyone else having trouble assigning keyswitches?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the help.

I might still get some of the CH Solo Strings gradually over time. I have the CH-Solo Violin, so most likely CH-Solo Cello will be next.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 14, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I might still get some of the CH Solo Strings gradually over time. I have the CH-Solo Violin, so most likely CH-Solo Cello will be next.



Congrats. I know you just got them (the Embertone set), but I am really interested in comps between CH Solo and Embertone. I've been looking at walkthoughs, trying to talk myself into getting the Embertone Solo Strings while they're on sale, but the CH demos are really blowing me away... 

No disrespect to Embertone at all. Great company and they make great stuff. If I didn't have ANY solo strings I'd take advantage of this sale immediately, but I'm not sure how much of a sonic leap they would be from the solo strings I already have: Fluffy Audio's Trio Broz, Kirk Hunter Spotlight Strings and PragueSounds Solo Strings. $200 worth?

On the other hand, I'm convinced the Chris Hein would be a significant step up. But they are way too expensive. So for now I'm inclined to stay with what I have and wait for a CH sale. I WANT to like the Embertone strings as much as the CH because of the current sale price, but I just don't.

Is there any equivalent of the CH "hot keys" for quickly triggering and releasing articulations back to your default value in the Embertone strings? I haven't seen this, but maybe I've just missed it.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 14, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Is there any equivalent of the CH "hot keys" for quickly triggering and releasing articulations back to your default value in the Embertone strings? I haven't seen this, but maybe I've just missed it.


Yes there is, a sort of dynamic latching.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 14, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> Has anyone done any string quartet mockups from the classical repertoire using this library? If so can you please post some examples?
> 
> I'm wondering if its currently capable of handling accents like fp, or sfz, or other common types of articulations used in quartets, etc... Does it allow you to adjust the portamento transitions so if you want a long slide vs a short slide?


Yes to the portamento transitions, and now this!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 16, 2017)

I wonder if the cello isn't the weakest link in the chain? On the demos it sounds maybe a bit harsh and "nasal" or something...So I've been comparing the free Pocket Blakus (which appears IMO to have a similar tone to the full Blakus demos) and Tina Guo in my DAW and seeing what I can do with the Embertone offering using EQ and reverb to give it more Tina Guo-like warmth and depth... 

...Also, Embertone's site suggests that both the violin and the cello will be updated to include the later, enhanced scripting of the viola and the bass (which both sound terrific to me)... I really like the price, and am a huge Embertone fan, still on the fence with 6 sale days to go.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 16, 2017)

One can tell that the Bass is the newest addition to the bundle, it's tremendous. But I'm not sure if the cello is the "weakest" link in the chain. It still hasn't received some engine updates that the viola and bass already came with, but it doesn't mean that there's something "wrong" with it ... 

The direct comparison with the Tina Guo might not be the most senseful one. I own both, and the Tina Guo cello is a ready-made, polished, out of the box cinematic scoring tool. It's obviously been brushed up to sound just like big screen music. The Blakus Cello is different in philosophy, I feel. It's much more of an "overall" virtual instrument and has a way more raw, unpolished, undressed sound. I don't think that's a flaw, it's just what it is.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 16, 2017)

Love that Leonid Bass, it's also NKS compatible and the others are promised to follow suit. Sounds so nice. Nobody comments on the "Ensemble" option but I consider it one of the unique niceties, together with the tablet controller.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 16, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Love that Leonid Bass, it's also NKS compatible and the others are promised to follow suit. Sounds so nice. Nobody comments on the "Ensemble" option but I consider it one of the unique niceties, together with the tablet controller.



That's the one I really wanted, I can't count how many people have praised Leonid. I do have their Friedlander though, and I've found it sounds pretty great when teamed with the Chris Hein Solo Violin, Adagio Solo Viola and Bass, Emotional Cello. I've been writing a string quintet with this combination and really like the sound, complementary in all the right ways imo. I'd share my music but it sucks, so I hope someone else could post examples please?

By the way, happiest weekday wishes, friends!


----------



## bryla (Feb 16, 2017)

Downloaded them and already working with them! Love this one


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 16, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Love that Leonid Bass, it's also NKS compatible and the others are promised to follow suit. Sounds so nice. Nobody comments on the "Ensemble" option but I consider it one of the unique niceties, together with the tablet controller.


The Ensemble option is one of the features that appeals to me the most. It sounds like it would work well in a rock/pop song scenario, which is what I would use it for. Do you think it would be suitable for that?


----------



## Fleer (Feb 16, 2017)

That's exactly what I like to use it for. It's quite a notch up from the usual synthy string ensembles and above all still sounds natural. Like a natural string synth.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 17, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Love that Leonid Bass, it's also NKS compatible and the others are promised to follow suit. Sounds so nice.


An update, Indeed that would be nice.


> Nobody comments on the "Ensemble" option but I consider it one of the unique niceties, together with the tablet controller.


It does work really well but (not a hint of phasing) but why is it such a lower volume than the solo.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 17, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I wonder if the cello isn't the weakest link in the chain?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...Also, Embertone's site suggests that both the violin and the cello will be updated to include the later, enhanced scripting of the viola and the bass (which both sound terrific to me)...



I took advantage of the deal a few days ago, so here's my two cents.

I'm not an expert on sonic quality and tone (filthy, filthy hobbyist with no career stakes involved when buying libraries), but I do like the cello. A playability comparison of the four instruments, in *my* opinion, leaves the Friedlander violin as the weakest link.

The viola and bass are very playable - or seem that way to me -, the cello is okay, but I'm struggling with the violin. Might be my stupid fingers, but getting solid legato out of Leonid, Blakus and Fischer is way easier for me than with the Friedlander.

I hadn't heard about the pending updates for the violin and the cello. Thanks for mentioning that; I'm sure the Friedlander will feel like a way better purchase after the update. The scripting on the viola and bass is awesome.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 17, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> I took advantage of the deal a few days ago, so here's my two cents.
> 
> I'm not an expert on sonic quality and tone (filthy, filthy hobbyist with no career stakes involved when buying libraries), but I do like the cello. A playability comparison of the four instruments, in *my* opinion, leaves the Friedlander violin as the weakest link.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the first impression review! I'm just a hobbyist without any commercial agenda also... Aside from the playability, do you like the tone, the sonic character of the Friedlander? Of course, one should never buy a product on an update promise because you never know. But Embertone, judging from both hearsay and personal experience buying from them, is as righteous as they come... Probably too good to pass up at this price...


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 17, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Aside from the playability, do you like the tone, the sonic character of the Friedlander?



Yeah, I like it a lot. During my research on vi-c before I bought the pack, either in this thread or in one of the others, I believe someone mentioned they consider the Friedlander's sound comparatively thin. I don't think it's thin; I like the tone. Whether or not that mixes well within a full orchestration I can't say yet - and I'm still a bit of a noob, so that won't change so soon. :D

One might argue the following is a playability review, but I beg to differ. The vibrato control and colour feature (the latter was added in 1.5, be sure to check out recent videos, not the original introduction vid) add to the sonic quality, although they're strictly speaking playability features. The colour feature in particular that allows you to morph from ponticello to tasto with "normal" in the middle is an awesome addition. If you don't like the "normal" sound (as I said, some don't, apparently), there's always the option to change the bow position.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 18, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> I'm struggling with the violin. Might be my stupid fingers, but getting solid legato out of Leonid, Blakus and Fischer is way easier for me than with the Friedlander.


Check the config page, I'm getting better results from turning OFF 'true legato'. Didn't see that one coming!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm checking in here to say thanks for all the feedback/criticism and ideas in the thread. I admit that I'm only seeing this now and will do my best to go through and address any issues or requests that haven't been dealt with here.

I've now subscribed to this thread so will receive notification for subsequent messages 

<3, Alex


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 18, 2017)

Embertone said:


> I've now subscribed to this thread so will receive notification for subsequent messages



'ello, Alex! Since we've got your attention here - can you tell us anything about possible updates to Embertone's Solo Strings in the future? Will Friedlander and Blakus get staccato length? It's such a great feature.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 18, 2017)

And NKS like Leonid?


----------



## Embertone (Feb 19, 2017)

Hallo!

I think I'm correct in saying that ALL the 4 ISS instruments already have staccato length control. Yay!

We want to put all 4 instruments as much on the same level as we can. Since the latest ones were recorded somewhat differently, there will be some limitations, but the overall goal is for all 4 instruments to have most/all the same features.

...AND additional features that we've been developing over the last year ... these features range from "Oh that's neat" to "Holy sh$t that makes such a big difference!"

and FLEER - ALL NKS for sure!

Sorry to be vague but all of this will be coming together as soon as humanly possible for us. Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Fleer (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Alex, you're a king. Wonderful instruments as well as great support.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Hallo!
> 
> I think I'm correct in saying that ALL the 4 ISS instruments already have staccato length control. Yay!
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

That's very welcome news. 

I purchased the Embertone Solo Strings collection at the special discount price just recently (Couldn't Resist such a great deal) , but I haven't installed them yet. I plan to do so in the next few days, look forward to the updates as soon as you have the updates ready. I'm sure I will have lots of fun playing these wonderful sounding Embertone solo strings. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 19, 2017)

Embertone said:


> I think I'm correct in saying that ALL the 4 ISS instruments already have staccato length control. Yay!



Oops! I just realised it's just not in the "Low RAM" patches I was playing with at the time of my original post. Sorry for spreading misinformation!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 20, 2017)

Boy, this is tempting! If Cinematic Studio Solo Strings wasn't coming out this year, I would buy this in a heartbeat. Now I contemplate for two more days.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't blame you -- I'm a happy owner of CSS!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 21, 2017)

ooh I'm now a happy owner of ESS 

Now to get those iPad goodies running. Thank you @Embertone for the great email service and promo offer


----------



## EuropaWill (Feb 21, 2017)

Embertone, Anything else you can tell us about new features that are forthcoming to help anyone else that might be on the fence? 

One concern I have, is what I believe to be a single velocity layer for the violin's legato (and I believe the Cello's?). Is that being expanded or addressed to allow for more realistic timbral changes from ppp to fff either through additional velocity layers or through additive/subtractive synthesis/filters, etc...?


----------



## malachy (Feb 21, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> Embertone, Anything else you can tell us about new features that are forthcoming to help anyone else that might be on the fence?
> 
> One concern I have, is what I believe to be a single velocity layer for the violin's legato (and I believe the Cello's?). Is that being expanded or addressed to allow for more realistic timbral changes from ppp to fff either through additional velocity layers or through additive/subtractive synthesis/filters, etc...?



Same for me, I'm sold if the features on Leonid Bass get backported to the older VI's. The Bass is ace!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey, thanks for chiming in! We're hoping to update this, yes! It's more likely to happen with the violin than the cello, to be honest. Blake Robinson (Blakus) has been very busy and we haven't been able to convince him to get back into the studio. I have literally lost sleep over this sad turn of events :(

We have lots of new ideas and little innovations that will keep the ISS useful for our users... will share more details as soon as I can.

-Alex


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 21, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Hey, thanks for chiming in! We're hoping to update this, yes! It's more likely to happen with the violin than the cello, to be honest. Blake Robinson (Blakus) has been very busy and we haven't been able to convince him to get back into the studio. I have literally lost sleep over this sad turn of events :(
> 
> We have lots of new ideas and little innovations that will keep the ISS useful for our users... will share more details as soon as I can.
> 
> -Alex



Hi Alex. That's a sad news to hear as I was eagerly awaiting the updates for the Violin and Cello to be on par with the Viola and Basse, both in terms of sound/playability, but also in terms of features so there's a better consistency (patches, memory mgmt, KS, etc) between the old vs the new stuff. :( Is there a plan B for the cello (like bring in another player, or start over altogether) or our chances as so thin that what we have now is likely to remain as is? In any cases, thanks for the taking the time to share with us. Can't wait to see what are those new ideas/little innovations you're teasing.  
Cheers. 

Martin


----------



## Embertone (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Grizzly,

Yep - we'll stay in touch as new things happen. We'll be able to do some serious updating, even if we can't convince Blake to get back behind the mic. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Quasar (Feb 22, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Hey Grizzly,
> 
> Yep - we'll stay in touch as new things happen. We'll be able to do some serious updating, even if we can't convince Blake to get back behind the mic. Thanks!
> 
> -Alex



Bought, downloaded, installed, activated. Sounds great on a brief, initial test run, thanks!

Alex or anyone who knows: I am a bit confused and unsure if I did this the best way. Unzipping the .rar package and the extras package, it asks you to make choices about which ds store files etc. to keep. Does it matter? Do we want the duplicate files from the extras? Or from the main packages?

Also, I'm inclined to use the 16b only, as SSD space is at a premium, unless there is some compelling reason (currently unknown to me) to do otherwise... Thoughts on this appreciated.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 22, 2017)

Tugboat, 16-bit sounds great and is advised by Embertone. No need for 24.
If you used Continuata, then you get two decisions to make.
First, before downloading, it'll ask you where to go. Just choose your samples or libraries map.
Second, after downloading, it'll ask you if you want to keep the downloaded files as well (for backup). Hope this helps.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 22, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Tugboat, 16-bit sounds great and is advised by Embertone. No need for 24.
> If you used Continuata, then you get two decisions to make.
> First, before downloading, it'll ask you where to go. Just choose your samples or libraries map.
> Second, after downloading, it'll ask you if you want to keep the downloaded files as well (for backup). Hope this helps.


Thanks man! I already have Continuata set to "download only" and then copy and port to the offline DAW. That's how I always do this stuff if I possibly can. It takes a bit longer, but 1) gives me a backup on another drive from the outset, and 2) allows me to customize every aspect of the installation as much as possible...


----------



## Ultraxenon (Feb 22, 2017)

As many others i own the Friedlander Violin and it is amazing , but i havent bought their other strings yet cause i also own Cinestrings solo and Bohemian violin, cello and also 8dio solo violin. All are excellent and fits different kind of styles. I personally prefer Cinestrings solo and 8dio violin when composing for a large orchestra and Friedlander and Bohemian for a intimate sound (small ensemble) big pluss that Friedlander comes with a lot of tweaking possibilites


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 22, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Bought, downloaded, installed, activated. Sounds great on a brief, initial test run, thanks!



Yay, you pulled the plug! May I call you Plugboat from now on? Pretty please? 

Enjoy the strings!


----------



## Fleer (Feb 22, 2017)

Tugboat the Plugtugger. Has a ring to it.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 22, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Yay, you pulled the plug! May I call you Plugboat from now on? Pretty please?
> 
> Enjoy the strings!


Close! Tugboat pulled the _trigger_. "Pulled the plug" usually means something different.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep, he almost pulled the plug on Kontakt but they updated just in time


----------



## Quasar (Feb 22, 2017)

Haha... But all of this plug pulling talk is so draining!


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 22, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Close! Tugboat pulled the _trigger_. "Pulled the plug" usually means something different.



Oh God, I've been using this wrong for years. Thank you. I'm now officially done making a fool out of myself. Fingers crossed.


----------



## brentm (Feb 22, 2017)

While we'e here...isn't it a bug in Leonid Bass that the CC for Vib. Speed is set to 14? Shouldn't it be 1 like Amount so the vibrato works like in all the other solo strings? I have to go in and change it every time.


----------



## malachy (Feb 22, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Hey Grizzly,
> 
> Yep - we'll stay in touch as new things happen. We'll be able to do some serious updating, even if we can't convince Blake to get back behind the mic. Thanks!
> 
> -Alex



I finally caved in, only played the Bass and Viola so far but they're great with TouchOSC and that was simple enough to setup even though I hadn't used it before. Really, really nice. Looking forward to whatever new things you can bring to the others.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 24, 2017)

brentm said:


> While we'e here...isn't it a bug in Leonid Bass that the CC for Vib. Speed is set to 14? Shouldn't it be 1 like Amount so the vibrato works like in all the other solo strings? I have to go in and change it every time.


No! I wouldn't set to CC1, that's for vib amount. Thanks, alex


----------

